# Flight Simulator X error on Windows 7



## meganite (Apr 3, 2011)

The error I'm having is similar to this one: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tor-x-install-error-1935-on-vista-310498.html
Maybe I should have opened the issue back up, but I don't know if I should have. Win 7 is similar to Vista, but may be different in important ways. I also have the normal version of FSX, not deluxe. I have the 2 disc box. I also have a 64 bit machine, and I thought at first that might be the problem but now I am not sure. 

I've attached screenshots of the two errors that occur when I install, though they're pretty much the same as what cr391n said in his post.

Anyway, I tried most of the solutions on that page, but they didn't work. I don't think I have any of the 3rd party programs they list. Forwearemany's suggestion seemed to be the best route, but I couldn't for the life of me find the SDK folder. Instead, I tried installing all the exes on the disc separately, but that didn't work. The only setup.exe I found did the same thing as running it normally, erroring at the same point.

I have tried so many things to get the install to work. I have tried running in compatibility mode, I have tried installing as administrator, I have tried in safe mode (and it failed with an "Unable to install InstallShield Scripting Runtime" error), I have tried closing all unnecessary running processes, I have tried using RevoUninstaller to install the file (and it went twice as slow as normal, if not slower). I tried copying the files to a hard drive and installing from there, but since it was still looking for a disc, that didn't work very well. I'm at a loss. 

Can anyone help me figure out this error?


----------

